# 1998 Dodge 2500 4x4 - No Reverse Automatic with O/D 165,000



## Snowplow 46 (Oct 17, 2009)

Fun Is - I have a 1998 Dodge 2500 4x4 360 automatic with OD 165,000. Looking for some feedback and maybe some direction. Friday, pulled a boat into the driveway, went to back it up and nothing. Drives forward o.k. (it seems). I read online it could be the bands? I'm not an automatic tranny guy. So, should I bring it somewhere to get checked out (not a dealer I hope). What should I tell them to check for or at least pre-qualify the shop knows what they're doing? Should I go to the junkyard and just swap it out and hope for the best? Should I pay to have it rebuilt! What are you thoughts? I know I can't plow if I can't backup!


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

http://dodgeforum.com/forum/2nd-gen-ram/240736-montecs-transmission-corner.html

This our tranny guy good guy I have talked to him a few times my self.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

get it rebuilt probably cost you 2k-2500 with labor. you never know what you get at a junkyard. better have it break now than in a snowstorm.


----------



## RacingZR (Nov 14, 2009)

With that many miles it is time for a rebuild.


----------



## Snowplow 46 (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks for the input - now I just need a big bag of $$$$$$payup


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

Pretty much a good tranny jobber on these trucks seems to be between 2k-2500.


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

Ideas for the new tranny.

http://dodgeforum.com/forum/2nd-gen-ram-faqs/242106-transmissions.html


----------



## Snowplow 46 (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks, I hope to read it all tonight when i get home.....initial scan sounds logical
!


----------

